# See the Sea San Diego?



## cory30 (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone with previous stays or experience with See the Sea in San Diego? I have a 2 bdrm on hold for next December (18-25) and am looking for any feedback, good or bad, that folks may have. The location looks nice but can't tell much else about it. It will be a family of four (2 kids ages 10, 6) and this would be our first trip to the San Diego area. Thanks.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 11, 2013)

Did you check for reviews?  I see only one review from two years ago,  While that reviewer gave it a 6 rating, TUG says its average rating is 6.75.  I guess some rater or raters did not submit a review.


----------



## klpca (Oct 11, 2013)

The reviews do look troubling. It's in a great location though. One of the Grand Pacific properties in Carlsbad would work well for you too, especially with the ages of the kids.


----------



## presley (Oct 11, 2013)

I grew up in that town, spent most of my days on the beach right in front of this property.  While I can't speak to the condition of it now, the location is excellent.


----------



## cory30 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. The few reviews that I could find were mixed and at least a couple of years old.  We have the following week already reserved at Tamarack Resort in Carlsbad and were considering adding a second week.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 11, 2013)

It's definitely not Marriott quality, but I've read it's one of those 'under the radar' jewels with great location, right on the beach, walking distance to restaurants, bars. Maybe for some, a bit TOO close.  Sounds like the kind of place I enjoy a lot. MROP has a few units there, and it was in one of their newsletters.

Jim


----------



## Amy (Oct 11, 2013)

DH used to live in the area -- the location is great and hotels around that area would be costly.  I've eyed this timeshare for a possible exchange the next time we visit San Diego.  I was thinking along the lines of "even an average no frills condo with 1 or 2 bedrooms" with this location should be worth the exchange.  If you do keep it please post a review (and photos) upon your return.

Edited to ask:  Did you get this on a ongoing search or just instant result from search?


----------



## cory30 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the additional information.

Amy, I just saw this in available inventory this morning (have been doing a check each day of Southern California coast).


----------



## planada (Oct 13, 2013)

THe location is great. It is on Pacific Beach/Mission Beach and right on the beach. Years and Years ago we stayed in this building when it was an apartment. At that time (the early 90's) we paid about 3000.00 a week the last week in July. Prime time for us Arizonians to go to Mission Beach. Have no idea what it is like now. You are about 5 minutes from Sea World. You can see and hear the fireworks from Sea World at night. THere are great places to ride bikes /picnic all on the bay side. Very reachable from where you are, you just cross Mission Beach Blvd opposite from the beachside. It will be very quiet there in Dec.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a week scheduled here right after Labor Day in 2014. Kind of a stay cation at the beach.


----------



## JEFF H (Nov 3, 2013)

planada said:


> THe location is great. It is on Pacific Beach/Mission Beach and right on the beach. Years and Years ago we stayed in this building when it was an apartment. At that time (the early 90's) we paid about 3000.00 a week the last week in July. Prime time for us Arizonians to go to Mission Beach. Have no idea what it is like now. You are about 5 minutes from Sea World. You can see and hear the fireworks from Sea World at night. THere are great places to ride bikes /picnic all on the bay side. Very reachable from where you are, you just cross Mission Beach Blvd opposite from the beachside. It will be very quiet there in Dec.



Wow, We use to rent summer weeks from a full time owner for less than $1000
for a two bedroom that Faced the Ocean but that was in the mid 80's. 
It was built as a full ownership Condo and was nice but nothing fancy.
Parking Garage under the building and the public Pacific beach is right across the street. Plenty of restaurants in walking distance made this a great summer vacation in San Diego. Mostly individual owners who rent these out thru the property management company. Not sure how many are actually timeshare but I don't think very many.  
Tripadvisor has some recent reviews 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Vacation..._Beach_Pier-San_Diego_California.html#REVIEWS
In the late 80's we bought our first Timeshare and have never been back.


----------



## gravityrules (Dec 13, 2013)

*It's about the location*

I provided that '6' review of See the Sea, maybe that's a bit low considering the fabulous location right on Pacific Beach.  There's no street to cross, just a paved walkway, a small seawall and then a nice wide beach.
We were there on a holiday week so there was quite a bit of nightime noise from the bar across the street during the extended holiday weekend, much quieter the other nights.
Our MROP unit was clean but definitely on the plain side.  Do not expect fancy.

I think most units here are individually owned.
I have a July 2014 week reserved here but I may rent it out this time.  It's a great location in a wonderful city, just too far for me to travel this year.


----------



## blackjack (May 19, 2014)

Anyone else stayed here recently?  I just snagged a trade through II and like OP stated, there aren't much online.  Are the units that trade with II different than others that can be rented?  Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!

Jack


----------



## Tedman (May 20, 2014)

I've stayed there recently. Most of the units are privately owned. I think there are four timeshare units. It isn't luxurious but it is a great location. Right on the boardwalk. I've stayed there twice and both times had ocean views. I would not hesitate to book it again if I saw it available.

Ted


----------

